# [User des Jahres] Wahl 2021



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2021)

Wir können mit der Wahl zum "User des Jahres 2021" beginnen.

Es ist eine öffentliche Wahl, jeder hat eine Stimme.
Da es bei der Nominierung wiede ungrade geworden ist, es
währen 11 und es gehen nur 10, scheide ich als Wahlleiter aus 

Das SPS-Forum ein paar Amazon Gutscheine, für die drei best Platzierten
und einer wird aus den Stimmenden ausgelöst.

zur Nominierung ...


----------



## dekuika (24 Dezember 2021)

Ein Bestätigungsbutton wäre bei der Wahl nicht schlecht. Ich habe meine Stimme jetzt eher zufällig abgegeben. Mit dem Smartphone ist das halt blöd.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ein Bestätigungsbutton wäre bei der Wahl nicht schlecht. Ich habe meine Stimme jetzt eher zufällig abgegeben. Mit dem Smartphone ist das halt blöd.


Das muss du aber jetzt etwas näher ausführen.
Ich wähle doch aus, dieses wird mit einen kleinen 
hacken angezeigt und dann muss ich doch den
Button abstimmen drücken. 
Wie soll da etwas zufällig sein?


----------



## dekuika (24 Dezember 2021)

Vermutlich war ich einfach zu blöd


----------



## zako (24 Dezember 2021)

... bei der Kandidatenliste bin ich mir sicher, dass Du keinen Verkehrten gewählt hast.😉


----------



## dekuika (24 Dezember 2021)

Stimmt


----------



## Tommi (8 Januar 2022)

Wow, 121 Wähler, mehr als sonst, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere  .
Aber da geht trotzdem noch was...😀


----------



## Heinileini (8 Januar 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wow, 121 Wähler, mehr als sonst, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere  .
> Aber da geht trotzdem noch was...😀


Stimmt, Tommi.
Offensichtlich hat dieser dezente Hinweis ...


... die WahlAktivitäten wahnsinnig geboostert!

Häwenaissuiikend!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2022)

Verdient habt ihr es alle! Aber was Heinileini so alles mit dem D-Anteil fertig bringt, verdient meinen besonderen Respekt .


----------



## Heinileini (8 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Verdient habt ihr es alle!


Definitv!


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Aber was Heinileini so alles mit dem D-Anteil fertig bringt, verdient meinen besonderen Respekt .


Ich weiss, dass Du das ironisch/sarkastisch/nicht meinst, Dagobert. 
Allenfalls meine Hartnäckigkeit in dieser Angelegenheit *) verdient Deinen Respekt.

Hochachtungsvoll **), Heinileini

*) 1. P, dann 2. D, dann 3. I und ja, ich würde deshalb am liebsten den PID-Regler in PDI-Regler umbenennen.  

**) Klingt zwar für mich etwas "antiquiert", aber ich meine es wirklich so.


----------



## Heinileini (13 Januar 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wow, 121 Wähler, mehr als sonst, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere  .
> Aber da geht trotzdem noch was...😀


Wow, z.Z. 181 Wähler, Du erinnerst Dich richtig, Tommi.
Ob wir dieses Jahr die 200er-SchallMauer knacken?


----------



## Heinileini (14 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ob wir dieses Jahr die 200er-SchallMauer knacken?


Unglaublich, wir haben sie heute schon geknackt! Und sind jetzt (23:35) schon bei 223.
Das ist ja eine geradezu pandemische Entwicklung! Bis zum 20. schaffen wir diesmal locker auf 500 Teilnehmer an der Wahl zukommen!?


----------



## Heinileini (16 Januar 2022)

Bitte (noch) ein Bit, damit's nicht bei zwei hoch acht überläuft!
Zu spät, wir haben die USINT-Grenze schon überschritten.
*Zwei*fellos *hoch* *acht*ungswürdig.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2022)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme, das
ist für die Nominierten Balsam für die Wertvolle Arbeit,
mit der Sie uns Unterstützen und so in manche aussichtslose
Situation, Licht ins Dunkle bringen oder zum ständigen Lernen
beitragen, was in unserer Branche erforderlich ist.

Wir sind jetzt im Endspurt, macht die Wahl noch spannend und
gebt eure Stimme ab.


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2022)

Gratulation Harald (PN/DP) zur 100. Wählerstimme!


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2022)

Wow, 111 Stimmen!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum verdienten Sieg, Harald!



Und ebenfalls Glückwunsch an die Zweiten und Dritten DeltaMikeAir und Blockmove!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

Harald, dir Glückwunsch zum verdienten Sieg. Auch dir Dieter zum dritten Platz.
Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken für euren Zuspruch, es hat mich doch sehr überrascht
und ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet da ich selber doch viele andere auf meinem Platz sehe.
Mich eigentlich am wenigsten.

Ich danke allen für eure Unterstützung, die ich auch oft
und gerne in Anspruch nehme. Man hört nie auf zu lernen und wenn
man doch mal aufhört, dann ist es wohl vorbei.


Ich möchte auch dieses Jahr auf den Gutschein dankend verzichten, bitte spendet den Betrag
an den Förderkreis Ulm:
https://www.foerderkreis-ulm.org/


> Förderkreis Ulm für tumor und leukämiekrenke Kinder
> Sparkasse Ulm
> IBAN DE52 6305 0000 0000 0016 52
> BIC SOLADES1ULM



Auf ein gutes neues Jahr

Michael


----------



## Tommi (20 Januar 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Harald und seinen "Verfolgern". Und Danke allen Wählern. Die Anzahl muss erst mal geknackt werden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Harald für den wirklich verdienten Sieg.


----------



## marlob (21 Januar 2022)

Glückwunsch Harald


----------



## PN/DP (21 Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank an die Vielen die mir ihre Stimme gegeben haben und die zahlreichen Glückwünsche. Ich freue mich und fühle mich wieder geehrt. 

Harald


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Januar 2022)

Hallo Harald,
hast du es also mal wieder geschafft ... 
Aber ist ja auch eigentlich kein Wunder sondern ja schon eine Reflektion deines wirklich schon unermüdlich zu nennenden Einsatzes hier.
Topp ...


----------



## Heinileini (21 Januar 2022)

Gratulation zum wohlverdienten 1. Platz, Harald!

Dank an Markus für das "Boostern" der diesjährigen TeilnahmeFreudigkeit an der Wahl!

Dank an Helmut für die Organisation der Nominierung und der Wahl!

Dank an alle, die so viele kompetente Beiträge geliefert haben!

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Dank auch an alle GlasKugeln, die so viele Strapazen auf sich nehmen mussten!


----------



## Blockmove (21 Januar 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Harald und Michael!

Vielen Dank an die, die an der Wahl teilgenommen haben.
Ich freue mich über meinen 3. Platz, da ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet habe.

Meinen Gutschein möchte ich - genauso wie Michael - an den Förderkreis Ulm spenden.

Ist ja nun quasi auch schon eine SPS-Forum Tradition  

Nochmals Vielen Dank und Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Januar 2022)

Ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an!
Und seid nicht so bescheiden! Ihr habt es wirklich verdient.


----------



## Ralle (22 Januar 2022)

Glückwunsch an alle und natürlich besonders an Harald!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2022)

Von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche an alle die 
zur Wahl standen und im besonderen an den 
„Unschlagbaren Harald“ (das wird dein neuer Status)
Vielen dank auch an die mitgemacht haben und ihre 
Stimme abgeben haben, die große Wahlbeteiligung 
hat mich Überrascht und gefreut. 



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und seid nicht so bescheiden! Ihr habt es wirklich verdient.


Genau seit nicht so bescheiden, nehmt den Gutschein 
an, bestellt bei Amazon zwei Kästen Bier und lasst euch
Ordentlich volllaufen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 Januar 2022)

Glückwunsch Harald und auch an Platz 2 und 3 Mike und Blockmove


----------



## dekuika (23 Januar 2022)

Ebenfalls Glückwünsche an die Gewinner! Obwohl, Gewinner sind wir alle, jedenfalls was die Teilhabe an Eurem Wissen angeht. Also, Dank an Euch 3 und alle, die aus diesem Forum eine Enzyklopedie machen.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Genau seit nicht so bescheiden, nehmt den Gutschein
> an, bestellt bei Amazon zwei Kästen Bier und lasst euch
> Ordentlich volllaufen



Bier bei Amazon bestellen ... Ich hab im Umkreis von 20km einige gute Brauereien.
Da braucht's nun wirklich kein Amazon  😜

Ob's nun Bescheidenheit ist ... keine Ahnung.
Ich unterstütze den Förderkreis Ulm ( https://www.foerderkreis-ulm.org/ ) schon viele Jahre.
In meinem Alter und meiner Situation (keine Schulden mehr) kann man ruhig auch mal an Andere denken.

Ok ... Ne Kiste Bier mit Freunden ist auch an Andere gedacht.
Also die Spende bleibt und ich hol ne Kiste und trinke mit meinen Freunden auf's Forum 🤣


----------



## dekuika (23 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bier bei Amazon bestellen ... Ich hab im Umkreis von 20km einige gute Brauereien.
> Da braucht's nun wirklich kein Amazon  😜


Du musst in Bayern wohnen.


----------



## Markus (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

@PN/DP 
DANKE! und Glückwunsch! 

@DeltaMikeAir 
DANKE! und Glückwunsch! 

@Blockmove 
DANKE! und Glückwunsch! 

@rostiger Nagel 
Danke für die Organisation und vor allem deine selbstlose Art das statistische Problem mit den 11 Nominierten zu lösen!

@die anderen Nominierten
Danke für euren Einsatz - jeder der auf dieser Liste landet leistet hier sehr viel.
Ich verdopple einfach den Betrag an den Förderkreis aus meiner Tasche um eure Leistung zu honorieren.

@Die Abstimmenden
Danke an euch für die Zahlreiche Teilnahme! Euer Feedback gibt den Jungs sicher viel Motivation.
Ihr könnt den Leute das ganze Jahr über ein kleines Feedback geben indem ihr unter ihren Antworten "Like-Button" drückt.




Das mit den Gutscheinen und der Verlosung unter den Abstimmenden mache ich nächste Woche im Büro
Ich stecke hier noch in einem Anlagenumbau.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Du musst in Bayern wohnen.


Ja, das stimmt  
Allerdings hart an der Grenze zu Baden Württemberg.
Macht aber keinen Unterschied in Sachen Bier.
Und ich glaub bei Michael ( @DeltaMikeAir ) ist's ähnlich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt
> Allerdings hart an der Grenze zu Baden Württemberg.
> Macht aber keinen Unterschied in Sachen Bier.
> Und ich glaub bei Michael ( @DeltaMikeAir ) ist's ähnlich.


Richtig, seit ein paar Jahren ist es ja auch wieder mehr im Trend das manche ihr eigenes Bier anbieten.
Und Bier bei Amazonas zu kaufen, das wäre wohl das letzte was ich mache. Soll da jemand anderer zum Mindestlohn
meine Getränke schleppen? Sicher nicht. Ich muss aber auch sagen, ich kaufe nie etwas bei oder über Amazonas.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ob's nun Bescheidenheit ist ... keine Ahnung.
> Ich unterstütze den Förderkreis Ulm ( https://www.foerderkreis-ulm.org/ ) schon viele Jahre. .....kann man ruhig auch mal an Andere denken.


Dito, man kann auch mal an andere denken und aus meiner Sicht ist Amazonas der letzte der in irgendeiner Form profitieren sollte.


----------



## dekuika (23 Januar 2022)

Gerade die kleinen Brauereien bei uns in der Umgebung sind immer für eine Überraschung gut.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dito, man kann auch mal an andere denken und aus meiner Sicht ist Amazonas der letzte der in irgendeiner Form profitieren sollte.


Wenn ich Technik nicht bei meinem "Dorfelektriker" bekomme, dann bestelle ich schon bei Amazon.
Amazon hat ein ein Charity-Programm zur Unterstützung von Hilfsorganisationen.
Die Hilfsorganisation, die man unterstüzen will, kann man aus einer großen Liste auswählen.
Das Ganze funktioniert absolut simpel.
Einfach anstelle von amazon.de nur https://smile.amazon.de/ eingeben.
Amazon spendet dann 0,5% der Einkaufssumme.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich Technik nicht bei meinem "Dorfelektriker" bekomme, dann bestelle ich schon bei Amazon.
> Amazon hat ein ein Charity-Programm zur Unterstützung von Hilfsorganisationen.
> Die Hilfsorganisation, die man unterstüzen will, kann man aus einer großen Liste auswählen.
> Das Ganze funktioniert absolut simpel.
> ...


Ich finde es ja ok wenn es andere machen aber ich boykottiere es zu 100%. Für mich ist das eine Art von "Die Geister die ich rief". Egal, das soll nicht das Thema hier sein 🍻


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

na exzessivem Einsatz von https://zufallsgenerator.org/buchstaben/ und Excel habe ich folgenden User aus der Abstimmung ausgewählt:





						CNC840D
					






					www.sps-forum.de
				




@CNC840D
Ich schicke dir einen PN.
Wenn du bis Montag, den 31.01.22 14:00 nicht darauf antwortest wird noch einmal gezogen.


@DeltaMikeAir
@Blockmove
Ich überweise für jeden von euch 40€, also 80€ und verdopple auf 160€ an:



> Förderkreis Ulm für tumor und leukämiekrenke Kinder
> Sparkasse Ulm
> IBAN DE52 6305 0000 0000 0016 52
> BIC SOLADES1ULM


Bitte kurz bestätigen



@PN/DP
Ich schicke dir einen Gutscheincode per PN


Vielen Dank an alle - war mir eine Freude!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Bitte kurz bestätigen


----------



## Blockmove (26 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> @DeltaMikeAir
> @Blockmove
> Ich überweise für jeden von euch 40€, also 80€ und verdopple auf 160€ an:
> 
> ...


Klasse Markus!
Vielen Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Markus (27 Januar 2022)

So, die Spende ist raus:


----------



## Markus (31 Januar 2022)

Ich habe den Kollegen CNC840D letzte Woche erreicht.
Er möchte seine 40€ ebenfalls spenden.
Da ich ja dann zwangsläufig verdoppeln muss, in ich bald arm wie eine Kirchenmaus...


----------

